# Changing MoCA channel...won't stick?



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

I keep trying to change the MoCA channel on my Tivo Minis to channel 29, but right after I do it, if I go back through the MoCA settings, it has reverted back to channel 15. How do you save it? I've repeated the MoCA setup 3 times now and it falls back each time. I must be missing some secret step.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

What device are you using as the main MoCA bridge? Have you changed that device's settings?

Also, what do the MoCA stats reports as the current channel? (under View Network Status dialog)


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

The MoCA bridge is a Frontier (formerly Verizon) Quantum Gateway router. I went into it's Advanced settings, and it has nothing that can change. It just says "1150 mhz", with no sub channel info. According to the router specs, it is supposed to be MoCA 1.1 and 2.0 compatible.

The Minis (all 3 of mine) report channel 15, even after changing them.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

miketx said:


> The MoCA bridge is a Frontier (formerly Verizon) Quantum Gateway router. I went into it's Advanced settings, and it has nothing that can change. It just says "1150 mhz", with no sub channel info. According to the router specs, it is supposed to be MoCA 1.1 and 2.0 compatible.
> 
> The Minis (all 3 of mine) report channel 15, even after changing them.


TiVo MoCA "Channel 15" operates at center frequency 1150 MHz:

15: 1150 MHz (D1)
17: 1200 MHz (D2)
19: 1250 MHz (D3)
21: 1300 MHz (D4)
23: 1350 MHz (D5)
25: 1400 MHz (D6)
27: 1450 Mhz (D7)
29: 1500 MHz (D8)​You'll need to find a way to change the settings on your MoCA bridge, then the Minis should follow (either after a restart or reconfig of MoCA settings).

Are you logged-in to the G1100 as 'admin'? Is there an "Edit" option, or a drop-down for the MoCA channel/frequency? (I *am* operating under the assumption that the MoCA setup can be customized on the G1100.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Is there an "Edit" option, or a drop-down for the MoCA channel/frequency?


Or a 'Settings' option, that might allow customization...


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah, I'm "admin". I've dug all over the advanced screens of the G1100, and can't find anything allowing a change from 1150mhz or any sort of "drop down" menu. I'm a network and RF guy....this was the first thing I looked for.+


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

11.0/ GENERAL SPECIFICATIONS 
Model Number: Model: FiOS-G1100 
Standards: IEEE 802.3x, 802.3u IEEE 802.11b/g/n/ac 
IP: IP versions 4 and 6 
MoCA: MoCA WAN: 1350 - 1675 MHz and 975 - 1025 MHz 
MoCA LAN: 1125 - 1225 MHz 
Speed: Wired WAN Ethernet: 10/100/1000 Mbps auto-sensing 
Wired LAN Ethernet: 10/100/1000 Mbps auto-sensing​
From Here:

G1100 Manual

It apparently only does 1 (or 2?) channel?

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> MoCA LAN: 1125 - 1225 MHz
> 
> It apparently only does 1 (or 2?) channel?


Good find. 100 MHz is a single MoCa 2.0 channel.

The associated MoCA WAN specs diminish confidence in the specs accuracy, though:

MoCA WAN: 1350 - 1675 MHz and 975 - 1025 MHz​


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah, I saw that stuff also, but also saw somewhere a spec that showed 1ghz (OTN to G1100) and then 1.55ghz router to network.
Anyway, I can't find any way to change it.

On a related note....I just did a "Clear and Delete Everything" on the Mini with the main problem. It's main problem was that the Netflix app wouldn't work (but used to). During the guided setup, I told the Mini to operate at channel 29. It said "ok" and connected to MoCA ok. But once setup was all done, I checked the Network config, and low and behold, it was set at channel 15. So I guess the Tivo software has a bypass: if you set a channel it can't find, it ignores your setting and goes with what it can find. It would be nice if it at least said "nope, I can't find that channel, I can only find ch xx". Would have saved me alot of struggle.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Interesting side note for OTA users. After the repack, you'll be able to use Moca A, B and C bands (875-1000 MHz) as well since the max OTA frequency will be down around 600 MHz. Just need to continue to stay away from E band (Deca 500-600 MHz).


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mdavej said:


> Interesting side note for OTA users. After the repack, you'll be able to use Moca A, B and C bands (875-1000 MHz) as well since the max OTA frequency will be down around 600 MHz. Just need to continue to stay away from E band (Deca 500-600 MHz).


What MoCA devices would be capable of using those 875-1000MHz frequencies, I am only aware of the very old Netgear MCA1001 v1, do you know of any others?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

fcfc2 said:


> What MoCA devices would be capable of using those 875-1000MHz frequencies, I am only aware of the very old Netgear MCA1001 v1, do you know of any others?


Right. And it won't alter the frequencies used by the built-in MoCA gear in TiVo boxes.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah, probably not any other models. Just an interesting development.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> The associated MoCA WAN specs diminish confidence in the specs accuracy, though:
> 
> MoCA WAN: 1350 - 1675 MHz and 975 - 1025 MHz​


For reference, the G1100 specs weren’t in error.

See: Hacking MoCA Like It's 1999 

Guy persisted and was able to use a single Motorola MM1000 connected to the ONT Ethernet WAN to make a direct MoCA WAN link over coax with a G1100’s built-in MoCA WAN bridge. Unfortunately, the post doesn’t detail any throughput testing, but the “TURBO” mode requirement indicates a MoCA 2.0 link, so possibly up to 500 Mbps.

And the configuration presumably leaves the built-in MoCA LAN operational at 1125-1225 MHz, presumably for FiOS STBs. So also 400-500 Mbps throughput for any other MoCA 2.x nodes. 

Kinda wonder why this setup wasn’t more common, given the throughput bump.


----------

